# Auflösung ändern - Massenänderung



## Sandbagger (19. September 2003)

*Problem: Auflösung ändern - Massenänderung*

Hallo Zusammen,

ich hoffe mal das ich hier die richtige Kategorie getroffen habe.

Ich habe von meiner Digitalkamera ein paar Bilder auf meinen Rechner geladen ( ca. 600 Stück). Da ich die Auflösung dieser Bildern ändern (verkleinern) möchte, jetzt meine Frage:
Gibt es ein Programm oder überhaupt die Möglichkeit die Auflösung aller Bilder auf einmal zu ändern?
Oder muss ich mir ein paar Nächte lang jedes Bild einzeln vornehmen? 

Freude aus dem sonnigen Stuttgart

Sandbagger


----------



## Hercules (21. September 2003)

Die Stapelverarbeitung von Photoshop benutzen...


----------



## Mark (21. September 2003)

Hi!

ACDSee macht so simple Aufgaben auch brav...


----------



## Sandbagger (23. September 2003)

*danke*

DANKE SCHÖN!

Auf die Idee bei ACDSEE zu schauen wäre ich nie gekommen.
Danke nochmal für die Ratschläge. 

PS.: Mit Photoshop kann ich leider (noch) nicht dienen 

Freude 
            Sandbagger


----------



## nightdancer (27. Januar 2004)

Paint Shop Pro kann das in Version 8 auch. Ermöglicht das aufzeichnen von Makros (wie in Word & Co.) und kann diese dann auf mehrere Bilder auf einmal anwenden.


----------



## DonPablo (12. März 2004)

Hallo,

mit der Stapelverarbeitung von FixFoto geht das auch problemlos. 

Grüsse
dp


----------

